# Choke tubes



## damfish (Nov 16, 2008)

Just want to know what you think is a good choke. I shoot a 1187, modified factory choke works best but not a real good pattern, 20-25 BB in a 20" dia. circle @25 yds rest are all over the 4'x4' board. I have been told that you don't want to shoot BB thru a full choke so didn't try. Oh yeah, 12 ga. Most shots at geese are 20-40 yds. Appreciate any input.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Improved is my choke of choice when shooting BB steel at geese up to 40 yards. 3.5" shells. Later in the season if I see wary birds at 50 yards I'll put in my modified choke and pull out the hevi-shot. #2's. but I've also seen steel do a good job at 50 yards with mod choke, 3.5" shells. If most your shots are 20-40 yards, open up your choke. Use improved cyl and NEVER shoot ANY steel through a full choke. VERY DANGEROUS!!! Because steel is hard and does not compress like lead and or softer metals, shooting steel restricts your shot more. i.e. steel through an improved cyl. is comparable to lead through a modified cyl. Steel through a modified cyl. is comparable to shooting lead through a full cyl. Steel through a full cyl. might blow up in your face. Good huntin'.


----------



## damfish (Nov 16, 2008)

Factory tube? Thanx for the input, good hunting to you also.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

damfish said:


> Factory tube? Thanx for the input, good hunting to you also.


Your factory full choke tubes are usually marked, no steel. That means no steel at any time or of any size. Unless your choke tube says steel shot o.k. don't shoot steel through it.


----------



## damfish (Nov 16, 2008)

Afree Do you use factory chokes or the aftermarket ones? Thats one of my questions I read up on the patternmaster and all of their info makes sense, and reviews are good but it seems that at the 20yd range you blow the goose up.


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ive just started using patternmaster this year (code black duck). So far I have really liked it, I have mainly used it on doves. I have found I either stone them or I miss. I did take it on a teal hunt and I folded one at 50. I did notice that my pattern was tighter with steel than with lead. When I was swaying a cripple my pattern was light smaller than a goose at 50 yrd. 

Keep in mind that each gun is going to pattern differently. I would recommend buying a patternmaster a week or two before season. Pattern it and try it out in the field. They are to my knowledge the only aftermarket tubes that give you a 30 test with their tubes. I know they are on the higher end of the price spectrum, but you get to rent it minus shipping to see what you think. 

I have had very good luck with kicks high flyer fills and mods. For honkers I would recommend full (their all around tube). In my gun my pattern master is about 4/5 inches tighter than the kicks full. I can tell a difference in the shorter shot strings. Then you have Carlson chokes, if you buy them from midwayusa.com you can get the waterfowlers combo pack for 75 bucks shipped. If you have any other questions just shot me a PM. Hope this helps!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a Benelli SBE and I use the tubes provided from the factory. They work great for me. All 5 pattern well. Although not too much difference between the mod and improved mod.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

IMO a lot of times people are overchoked. For every bird they scratch out at 50 yds and further they probably miss just as many at 25 yds and less. This is just my opinion. I shoot factory imp or mod.....but I just bought a 3 choke set of Carlson chokes and the close range paired with 3.5" BBs has been taking care of decoyed geese well.


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

> IMO a lot of times people are overchoked. For every bird they scratch out at 50 yds and further they probably miss just as many at 25 yds and less. This is just my opinion. I shoot factory imp or mod.....but I just bought a 3 choke set of Carlson chokes and the close range paired with 3.5" BBs has been taking care of decoyed geese well.


Yes and no. I'm one to always shoot tight chokes for every situation. for example in flooded timber most will shot and IC, I'll almost always shoot a mod. I hunt A LOT of big water on erie, most of my gunning happens in layout boats. When you are dealing with divers, I always will shot a full pattern and big shot 3's or bigger. Even though most of the shots are 20-30yrds. I find that with divers, if you don't hit them hard the first time........good luck finding them! That and I absoulutly HATE cripples, I usually anchore my boat up 150yrd or so away from the spread, it is a nightmare always having to run and get the boat. I would consider myself a pretty good shot, better than most in fact. With that said A LOT of people strugle to shoot tight chokes at fowl and doves for the simple fact they are not very forgiving......YOU HAVE TO BE ON THE BIRD!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I shoot a Beretta extrema, with a Carlson mid range choke, for everything from doves to honkers.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Nelliboy2 said:


> Yes and no. I'm one to always shoot tight chokes for every situation. for example in flooded timber most will shot and IC, I'll almost always shoot a mod. I hunt A LOT of big water on erie, most of my gunning happens in layout boats. When you are dealing with divers, I always will shot a full pattern and big shot 3's or bigger. Even though most of the shots are 20-30yrds. I find that with divers, if you don't hit them hard the first time........good luck finding them! That and I absoulutly HATE cripples, I usually anchore my boat up 150yrd or so away from the spread, it is a nightmare always having to run and get the boat. I would consider myself a pretty good shot, better than most in fact. With that said A LOT of people strugle to shoot tight chokes at fowl and doves for the simple fact they are not very forgiving......YOU HAVE TO BE ON THE BIRD!


when your a coot killer choke size does not matter ..lol


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh no, you are going to want skeet tube matched with #6's. You want the maximum spread when you have flocks come in! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nelliboy2 said:


> Oh no, you are going to want skeet tube matched with #6's. You want the maximum spread when you have flocks come in!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You mean flocks swim in!


----------



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

I've even shot t's thru a full choke .790 is full choke and to get 2 t's to bridge is smaller that full 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I just picked up the Carlson3 choke set this summer for my Extrema2. Shooting 3.5" Kent BBs thru it the close range choke performed great. There were even a couple birds I cleaned up going out the back door that were 50ish yards. I really ought to pattern em to see how much difference there is between close, mid and long range.


----------

